# Bussit > Paikallisliikenne muualla Suomessa >  Oulussa esitelmä joukkoliikenteen kilpailuttamisesta

## Mikko Laaksonen

Keskiviikkona 25.1 klo 18 Oulun Vihreiden toimistolla (Kajaaninkatu 13) Mikko Laaksosen esitelmä EU:n palveluasetusesityksen vaikutuksesta Oulun joukkoliikenteeseen, joukkoliikenteen kilpailuttamisesta sekä raideliikenteen mahdollisuuksista.

Tervetuloa myös allekirjoittaneen puolesta. Tilaisuuden järjestää Oulun vihreät.

----------


## JE

Siinä yksi kaupunki jossa kaupunkiraideliikenteellä todella voisi olla mahdollisuuksia. Kaupunki kasvaa nopeasti, joten nyt jos koska olisi oikea hetki miettiä, pitääkö Oulusta kasvaa ruuhkainen autokaupunki vai jotain muuta.

----------


## killerpop

> Siinä yksi kaupunki jossa kaupunkiraideliikenteellä todella voisi olla mahdollisuuksia. Kaupunki kasvaa nopeasti, joten nyt jos koska olisi oikea hetki miettiä, pitääkö Oulusta kasvaa ruuhkainen autokaupunki vai jotain muuta.


Visioissa raideliikenne saattaa tuntua moneenkin paikkaan houkuttelevalta. Sitten kun pitäisi löytää maksaja kaikelle sille lystille, ei sellainen vaihtoehto tule kysymykseenkään, suuremmissakaan kaupungeissa.

Sinänsä Oulun seudulla on menty kehityksen mukana, mitä tulee linja-autoliikenteeseen. Pääoperaattori Koskilinjat on pitänyt kaluston poikkeuksellisen tuoreena moniin muihin keskisuuriin kaupunkeihin nähden. Vaikka tilastojen valossa matkustajamäärät ovatkin pudonneet, voidaan ainakin vuoden 2004 huonoihin tuloksiin löytää yhtenä syyllisenä loppuvuodesta koetellut bussilakko.

----------


## JE

En todellakaan odota Ouluun raitiotietä tai mitään muutakaan "ihmeellistä" vähässä kummassa. Mutta jos väkiluku sinne 150 000 tienoille nousee, Oulu kasvaa monen tunnetun raitiovaunukaupunginkin ohi (Norrköping, Ulm...), eli joukkoliikenteen järjestämiselle alkaa olla jo enemmän vaihtoehtoja kuin keskiverto suomalaiskaupungissa.

----------


## Miska

Jos ei raitioteitä, niin ainakin vahvempia runkolinjoja Ouluun tarvittaisiin. Nykyisellään valtaosa bussilinjoista ajaa kerran kaksi tunnissa. Runkolinjat saattaisivat joillakin alueilla pidentää hieman kävelymatkoja, mutta toisaalta Oulussa asutus muuttuu jo varsin lähellä keskustaa pientalovaltaiseksi eikä tällaisilla alueilla voida kaikkia aivan kotiovelle palvellakaan. 

Tiheävuorovälisiä runkolinjoja voisi kulkea ainakin Tuiran, Rajakylän ja Herukan kautta Haukiputaalle, Tuiran kautta Linnanmaalle (yliopistoalue), Kiiminkiin, OYS:n kautta Maikkulaan, Kaukovainion kautta Kaakkuriin, Kempeleen kautta Liminkaan sekä Oulunsaloon/Lentokentälle. Tokihan näille suunnille nytkin kulkee kohtalaisen tiheästi liikennettä, mutta linjoja on useita ja niiden reitit ovat hieman toisistaan poikkeavat. Ehkäpä runkolinjoillekin voitaisiin laittaa haarautuvia häntiä Oulun ympäristökuntiin, mutta linjanumerointi voitaisiin toteuttaa turkulaiseen tapaan siten, että tietylle runko-osuudelle menisi samantapaisia numeroita (esim. tietty kymmensarja). 

Runko-osuuksilla vuorovälit voisivat olla ruuhkassa 5-10 min, arkisin 10-15 min, lauantaisin 15-20 min ja sunnuntaisinkin korkeintaan 30 min.

----------


## tkunnas

Voisihan Oulussa olla ehkä ainakin yksi raidelinja. Tällaista on tullut viime aikoina iltaisin unta odotellessa mietittyä.

Siinä pienessä tilassa, joka pääkopassani on umpiluun ympäröimänä, on muotoutunut visio liikennevälineestä, joka kulkee jonkinlaista kiskorakennelmaa pitkin. Ei ehkä tavanomainen kiskosysteemi, vaan esim. ylös nostettu kisko, jonka varassa vaunut roikkuvat (on perinteistä kiskotusta parempi ainakin talvella, kun sää voi vaihdella -30 ja +3 asteen välillä nopeastikin - ei jäädy niin herkästi).

Reitti voisi olla esim. Teknologiakylä - Yliopisto - Tuira - Keskusta - Raksila. Tuirasta reitti vedettäisiin Linnansaareen autosiltojen yllä ja sieltä kaarrettaisiin kirjaston kulmalle, josta mentäisiin torin yli ja Pakkahuoneenkatua (kävelykatua) edelleen yläilmoihin nostettuna ja Otto Karhin puiston yli Hallituskadun päälle, josta rautatieasemalle ja kiskojen yli Raksilaan, jossa päättäri marketeilla.

Ylösnostetuilla osuuksilla tarvitaan tietysti pysäkeille portaiden lisäksi hissit, mutta eipä esim. Merikoskenkadulle enää kiskoparia mahdu. Sama koskee keskustan läpi menevää osuutta. Ja yliopistolla pitäisi myös mennä rakennusten läpi tai yli, ettei tulisi kohtuuttomasti kiertoa ja pituutta eli matka-aikaa.

Nykyaikaiset komposiittimateriaalit mahdollistaisivat kevyet vaunut, jolloin kiskojen ripustusrakenteet eivät muodostu kohtuuttoman raskaiksi ja kalliiksi.

Toinen reitti voisi mennä keskustasta lentokentälle, mutta se pitäisi voida vetää suoraan eli ei nykyisiä bussireittejä seuraten vaan esim. Kempeleenlahden yli. Ja sehän tulisi tietysti niin kalliiksi, että ei kannata... mutta visiointiahan oletetut hintalaput ei estä  :Wink:

----------


## Zhame

Liian kalliiksi se tulis. Ja ei kait sitä täällä niinkään tarvi. :P

----------


## jeejee

> Visioissa raideliikenne saattaa tuntua moneenkin paikkaan houkuttelevalta. Sitten kun pitäisi löytää maksaja kaikelle sille lystille, ei sellainen vaihtoehto tule kysymykseenkään, suuremmissakaan kaupungeissa.


En ole ihan varma mutta tietääkseni pk-seudulla YTV tilaa paikallisjuna palvelut VR:ltä. Eli kaiken järjen mukaanhan tilaaja maksaa kyseiset palvelut. Viime vuonna Oulun kaupungille kertyi 54 miljoonaa euroa ylijäämää verotuloista. Tähän   
kun vielä vähän lisätään LVM:n ja EU:n tukea niin eiköhän homma ala luistamaan. 
Lisäksi mahdollinen Suur-Oulu kuntayhtymä vain vahvistaisi tämän hankkeen kannattavuutta. Tämän paljon puhutun Suur-Oulun väkiluku olisi n. 220 000 asukasta, joka olisi vain vähän Espoota pienempi. Tähän suur kaupunkiin on kaavailtu nykyiset Oulun, Oulunsalon, Hailuodon, Limingan, Lumijoen, Haukiputaan, Kiimingin, Ylikiimingin, Muhoksen ja mahdollisesti myös Iin kunnat.
Tietenkin kaikista paras olisi jos VR:n monopoli asema lakkaisi, näin ollen (Suur) Oulu voisi perustaa oman raideliikenne yhtiön.

----------


## Multsun poika

Epäilen lähiraideliikenteen toteutusmahdollisuuksia Oulussa. Esimerkiksi etelään lähdettäessä taajamia ei juuri ole Kempelettä ja Liminkaa lukuunottamatta. Nämä ovat auttamatta pieniä kyliä.
Espoon sijasta Oulun asukaslukua kannattaa verrata Tampereeseen. Se on kaupunki, jolla on oma itsenäinen keskus. Espoo kuuluu toiminnallisesti Suur-Helsinkiin.
Tampereellakaan ei paikallisjunaliikenne oikein menesty. Ei, vaikka lähitaajamat ovat isompia kuin Oulun seudulla ja itse kaupunki lähes tuplakokoa Ouluun verrattuna.
Mutta jos ylimääräistä rahaa on niin mikäpä siinä. Ensisijaisesti parantaisin kyllä Oulun sekavaa ja harvoin liikennöivää bussiverkostoa.

----------


## ultrix

> Epäilen lähiraideliikenteen toteutusmahdollisuuksia Oulussa.
> Tampereellakaan ei paikallisjunaliikenne oikein menesty.


Muuten olet aivan oikeassa, mutta kummallakin kaupunkiseudulla löytyy tarvetta ja edellytyksiä - jos ei metromaiseen lähijunaliikenteeseen, niin ainakin tunnin vuorovälin taajamajunaliikenteeseen. Oulussa voisi hyvin olla Raahe-Oulu-Kemi-välillä kulkeva taajamajuna, jolla olisi tuplattu vuoroväli esim. Haukiputaan ja Kempeleen välillä.

Ei tosin VR:n hintatasolla, paitsi jos Oulun seudulla on tosiaan ylimääräistä rahaa. Seutukunnallisella tasolla pitäisi vain tehdä kaavoituksen tueksi periaatepäätös taajamajunasta.

----------


## jeejee

> Ei tosin VR:n hintatasolla, paitsi jos Oulun seudulla on tosiaan ylimääräistä rahaa. Seutukunnallisella tasolla pitäisi vain tehdä kaavoituksen tueksi periaatepäätös taajamajunasta.


Olihan sitä lähi/paikallis -juna liikennettä ennen vanhaan koko Suomi täynnä, sitten vain kävi niin että VR:n mielestä se oli kannattavaa vain pk-seudulla. Ja muuten, rataverkon hyödyntämistä lähijunaliikenteessä on kaavailtu Tampereen seudulle ihan RHK:n 2050 Etelä-Suomen raideliikenne sunnitelmissa. Mitä isot (pk-seutu, Tampere) edellä, sitä pienet (Oulu) perässä. :Wink: 




> Ensisijaisesti parantaisin kyllä Oulun sekavaa ja harvoin liikennöivää bussiverkostoa.


Olen samaa mieltä, ja siinä se ongelma piileekin. Oulun kaupunki ei ole mukana julkisessa liikenteessä, toisin kun esim. Tampere, Turku, YTV, HKL.
Junahan on pitkällä matkalla (30km esim. Haukipudas) taloudellisempi vaihtoehto kuin bussi. Haukiputaalla on noin 17 000 asukasta ja se on noin 30 km päässä Oulusta, kun esim. Karjaalla on 8000 asukasta ja se on 87 km päässä Helsingistä.
Mielestäni muuallakin Suomessa kuin vain pk-seudulla on kannattavaa lähiliikennettä. Oulun ja Tampereen etuja olisi se että molemmissa on jo valmiiksi raiteita ristiin rastiin.

----------


## Multsun poika

Jos joku asia on kirjattu RHK:ssa vuodelle 2050, se tarkoittaa sitä, että asiaa ei ole tarkoitus tosissaan toteuttaa. Hyviä ja kannattavia hankkeita ei kannata venyttää noin kauas.
Haukiputaan ja Karjaan ero on siinä, että Oulun ja H-putaan välillä ei asu juuri ketään. Sen sijaan Karjaan ja Helsingin välissä on kerrostalolähiöitä radan vieressä. Tällekin välille niitä sopisi enemmän, niin saataisiin junalle kunnon potentiaalia. Romantiikka ei junia elätä.
Junaliikennettä miettiessä ei kannata laskea paljonko kunnassa asuu väkeä. Se millä on merkitystä, paljonko asuu kilometrin (=kävelymatka) säteellä asemalta väkeä.

----------


## kemkim

> Jos joku asia on kirjattu RHK:ssa vuodelle 2050, se tarkoittaa sit&#228;, ett&#228; asiaa ei ole tarkoitus tosissaan toteuttaa. Hyvi&#228; ja kannattavia hankkeita ei kannata venytt&#228;&#228; noin kauas.
> Haukiputaan ja Karjaan ero on siin&#228;, ett&#228; Oulun ja H-putaan v&#228;lill&#228; ei asu juuri ket&#228;&#228;n. Sen sijaan Karjaan ja Helsingin v&#228;liss&#228; on kerrostalol&#228;hi&#246;it&#228; radan vieress&#228;. T&#228;llekin v&#228;lille niit&#228; sopisi enemm&#228;n, niin saataisiin junalle kunnon potentiaalia. Romantiikka ei junia el&#228;t&#228;.
> Junaliikennett&#228; miettiess&#228; ei kannata laskea paljonko kunnassa asuu v&#228;ke&#228;. Se mill&#228; on merkityst&#228;, paljonko asuu kilometrin (=k&#228;velymatka) s&#228;teell&#228; asemalta v&#228;ke&#228;.


Laitoin Oulun kaupungille palautetta, ett&#228; linjasto on nykyisin tehoton ja muutakin palautetta joukkoliikenneaiheesta. N&#228;in liikenneinsin&#246;&#246;ri Jaakko Ylinampa vastasi t&#228;n&#228;&#228;n:

Oulussa joukkoliikenne hoidetaan yksityisten operaattoreiden suunnittelemana ja hoitamana. Kaupunki toimii liikennelupaviranomaisena.

Kaupunki seuraa aktiivisesti linjaston kehityst&#228; ja mm. k&#228;ynnisti seudullisen joukkoliikennesuunnitelman, johon sis&#228;ltyi palvelutasom&#228;&#228;rittelyn j&#228;lkeen linjastosuunnitelma, jonka mukaan t&#228;lle vuodelle elokuussa toteutettiin jo useita muutoksia. Linjastosuunnitelmassa otettiin erityisesti kantaa pitkien runkolinjojen muodostamiseen, jotka eiv&#228;t tekisi jokaista lenkki&#228; asuntoalueilla esim. Haukiputaantien varressa. N&#228;in nopeampi joukkoliikenne olisi kilpailukykyisemp&#228;&#228;.

Kalustotarve Oulussa on suuri johtuen osin siit&#228;, ett&#228; Oulussa on Suomen suurin vaihtelu kes&#228;- ja talviajan joukkoliikennematkustajien m&#228;&#228;r&#228;ss&#228;. Kes&#228;ll&#228; hyvien py&#246;r&#228;ilyolosuhteiden johdosta suuria osa joukkoliikenteen k&#228;ytt&#228;jist&#228; siirtyy kevyen liikenteen k&#228;yttt&#228;jiksi. T&#228;m&#228; vaikuttaa my&#246;s kalustokoon kasvattamisen j&#228;rkevyyteen.

Kaluston ik&#228; Oulussa kest&#228;&#228; vertailun mihin tahansa kaupungissa Suomessa.

My&#246;s per&#228;kk&#228;in ajoon on kaupunki kiinnitt&#228;nyt huomiota ja k&#228;ytt&#246;&#246;n otettavassa infoj&#228;rjestelm&#228;ss&#228; eri alueiden linjojen keskustaan saapumista on mahdollista tarkemmin seurata ja paremmin porrastaa. Jo nyt samalta suunnalta tulevien linjojen liikenne pyrit&#228;&#228;n porrastamaan mahdollisuuksien mukaan.

Joukkoliikenne-etuisuuksia Oulussa toteutetaan koko ajan. Tulevana syksyn&#228; valmistuu Pokkisen liikennej&#228;rjestelyt, jossa vanha Pokkisen silta osoitetaan ainoastaan joukko- ja kevyelle liikenteelle. Uudempaa siltaa pitkin liikenn&#246;iv&#228; liikenne on v&#228;ist&#228;misvelvollinen vanhaa Pokkisen siltaa k&#228;ytt&#228;v&#228;&#228; joukkoliikennett&#228; kohtaan.

Lis&#228;ksi infoj&#228;rjestelm&#228;n my&#246;t&#228; otetaan k&#228;ytt&#246;&#246;n liikennevaloetuudet 20 liittym&#228;ss&#228; ja lis&#228;&#228; on tarkoitus ottaa k&#228;ytt&#246;&#246;n runkoreiteill&#228; my&#246;hemmin.

Keskustassa saneerataan Torikatua joukkoliikennekaduksi ja katu avataan kaksisuuntaiselle joukkoliikenteelle syksyll&#228; 2007.

Raideliikenteeseen siirtyminen ei ole Oulussa yksinkertaista, sill&#228; nykyisen radan varressa asuva v&#228;kim&#228;&#228;r&#228; ei riit&#228;. Uudelle ratak&#228;yt&#228;v&#228;lle vaaditaan merkitt&#228;v&#228;sti tilaa, jota on vaikea j&#228;rjeste&#228;&#228;.

----------

